# ECF Game 5: Heat @ Pacers (5/28 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat likely have to play their best game of the playoffs to close them out on their home floor.

Nothing new on Bird. Ray was also getting treatment today for the bump he took late last night as well.

Interested to see if Spo sticks with Lewis starting, even if Bird is back.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Bold statement of the Game

Lewis will actually hit a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis is in the most horrendous offensive slump...yet somehow we are winning with him playing rotation minutes. Scary.

Dude is shooting 20% in the postseason. 1.5 rebounds and a 1 steal in 21.5 minutes against the Pacers in 2 games. On 0% shooting from the floor.

Yet is some crazy high +/- number!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Rashard is +35 in the last 2 games while putting up zeroes in nearly all categories :laugh:

Getting off to a good start in this one will be big. Pacers are already a fragile mental group and that crowd may turn on them if they start off slow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both birdman and Ray Allen missed morning shootaround and are listed as gametime decisions.

Bird says he feels better and when asked on a scale of 1-10 how he felt, he answered in a way only bird can. He said he felt like an 11.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Both birdman and Ray Allen missed morning shootaround and are listed as gametime decisions.
> 
> Bird says he feels better and when asked on a scale of 1-10 how he felt, he answered in a way only bird can. *He said he felt like an 11*.


Lol yeah he would say that regardless. We got to finish them off tonight, thought its going to be hard after all the whining the Pacers did since last game..."home cooking" might actually be a real thing tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I expect a prideful Indy victory, but damn a win tonight would be pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Would also give us a full week off which would allow Bird and Ray time to recuperate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know if this means anything, but Ray did his usual early shootaround


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471768210799218688


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman is out again. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471800303386238976


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-10 shooting start for the Heat. Just down 3, but need to get the offense going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

Finally


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lewis hit a shot!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

George Hill throws a chicken wing and LeBron gets his second foul. Shut it down, we're not winning tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start for Lebron on offense and now has to sit for the rest of the quarter with 2 fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrendous start of course. Man, Chalmers can't handle George Hill this series. He's doomed either way if we get to the Finals.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't stand Wade when he does this shit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

3v1 fastbreak and Wade throws it to the other team. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ****s up on offense, then takes about 5 seconds to get back on D, which gets the D rotations all out of whack. Always.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade did something good.

22-16 after 1

Awful start by the Heat. Lucky to only be down 6.

Wade and Lebron are both off. Obviously cant have that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big bucket from Wade. He needed to get something and 6 feels much better than 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Shane and Wade. Good start to the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade getting that mid-range game going now. Bosh still feeling it. Hopefully we can keep this even or break into a lead before LeBron gets back and he can get into a rhythm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That buzzer beater got Wade going. 6 points in the 2nd already for Wade.

Lebron getting a great rest right now. He'll have been sitting for over 20 minutes in real time before he checks back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now with two fouls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yo Jace if we win this series, I need a favor from you. A sexy avatar of D-Wade for R-Star (his favorite player)

You're the shoop guy in the Heat forum


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray again. Hitting tough shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Lebron gets these off-ball foul calls that Paul George is getting.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Not a foul by James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now with 3 fouls and will have to sit for the half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Scola and George both threw themselves on the floor on the same possession to get LeBron that third.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the worst "charge" calls I've ever seen. George was practically horizontal. Ed Malloy game.

Looks like George is getting his money's worth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

George Hill's basket will be waived off. So Heat up 7. We'll see where we are by halftime without Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ed Malloy is such a bad ref. I can't believe he gets all these high profile games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, look at this lineup for the Heat.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Ed Malloy is such a bad ref. I can't believe he gets all these high profile games.


He's the worst ref in my opinion. I cringe whenever he's on a Heat game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hibbert just mugged Bosh and the refs ignored it. I can't believe you can buy NBA games for $25,000.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn for a half second I didn't think they would call that double dribble on Hibbert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These buzzer beaters against us. smh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and1

nice drive. 

Just noticed Cole also has two fouls. That's a ton of fouls on the perimeter that were called on the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

What a job the Heat have done here without Lebron.

Buzzer beater time though...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario and1
> 
> nice drive.
> 
> Just noticed Cole also has two fouls. That's a ton of fouls on the perimeter that were called on the Heat.


George and Vogel must be happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42-33 at the half

Heat outscore the Pacers by 13 with Lebron on the bench. 

Ray, Wade, Bosh and Rashard Lewis stepped up big.

Hopefully Lebron can stay away from that 4th foul in the 3rd and get himself going on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to be up almost double figures after what wasn't the greatest of halves. Hopefully LeBron can avoid getting that 4th early, because we'll need him for sure.



BlackNRed said:


> Yo Jace if we win this series, I need a favor from you. A sexy avatar of D-Wade for R-Star (his favorite player)
> 
> You're the shoop guy in the Heat forum


Got you.

I did make this one for his new "Washed" moniker, but I don't know if it'll work as an av.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Great to be up almost double figures after what wasn't the greatest of halves. Hopefully LeBron can avoid getting that 4th early, because we'll need him for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty good. The sexier the better. I know how much our friend R-Star loves Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471828665257295874
:laugh: Joe Goodman is hilarious


Need a strong start to the 3rd. That team and crowd are ready to implode.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471828665257295874
> :laugh: Joe Goodman is hilarious
> 
> 
> Need a strong start to the 3rd. That team and crowd are ready to implode.


I'll never forgive Goodman for leaving Manziel off his Heisman ballot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love when Goodman goes on drunk tweet rampages during the wee hours.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with his 4th. My goodness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333

His 3rd of the game

That was the worst offensive stretch of the series by both teams. Yikes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flashback to post game 4:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471143590639333377
3 3's tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 5 fouls on Lebron now. **** you, Ed Malloy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is cold


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep telling me how the Heat get all the calls. Stevenson chucked LeBron out of the way then LeBron gets his 5th for THAT? Embarrassing for the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With Bosh ice cold and Wade needing rest, I have no idea where the Heat will get points from.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Keep telling me how the Heat get all the calls. Stevenson chucked LeBron out of the way then LeBron gets his 5th for THAT? Embarrassing for the league.


Crap call.

Bosh needs to step up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have gone ice cold on offense. Missing open shot after open shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's exhausted. Bosh is cold. Not feeling great about this one guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley checking in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Why take such a stupid shot, Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Putrid offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade needed to step up when Lebron went to the bench and neither has.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike showing why he doesnt play. Lost West twice in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another buzzer beater...

Didnt have to happen but the Heat went for a homerun with 2.6 seconds left and paid for it.

64-57 after 3

Heat were up 11 in the 3rd. Were then outscored by 18 in the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Completely different game after LeBron had to leave. Falling apart everywhere now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron still on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on West with 5 fouls? Dont know if I like that matchup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such a disaster. Fortunately we won't get Malloy in G6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

George is on fire. 

Lebron needs to just get aggressive on offense even with the 5 fouls. Cant play cautiously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 Heat run

Finally looking like an NBA team on offense


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully not for naught. Gotta keep this up, and hopefully LeBron can make some shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw Lebron was gonna settle for that 3 all the way.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is LeBron doing there? Not getting that call. We're shitting away a bunch of opportunities.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That play could be decisive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

George is on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh banks in a 3. Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George has gone all Joe Johnson on us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude. Let Hibbert shoot a turnaround J. Why let their only player doing anything get open?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Not getting that rebound was costly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has scored in double figure points in over 500 straight regular season games. 

He has 7 tonight and its taken a herculean effort from Paul George to beat us tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard the savior. Hopefully we get a missed FT or two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul George's right hand touched it last.

edit: actually, that will be tough to overturn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, lucky he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

West goes 1 of 2. Pacers missed 2 free throws there. Heat catch a break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh had a look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 93-90

Lebron with just 7 points and in foul trouble all night long. Still took a HUGE game from Paul George to win. 

3rd quarter did the Heat in. Only score 15 and allow 31.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks. But it required outlier George and outlier LeBron for them to squeak this out at home to save their season. Annoying we have to see this goofball team another game, but it is what it is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You can also add the Rashard Lewis stat oddity, but still, it took 21 points in the 4th from Paul George for the Pacers to still just hit 93 points.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I don't mind Bron passing that up. A close out game, on the road, with the best player in the world one foul away from being done? Going for the win rather the tie wasn't a bad idea at all.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

With that said, we got them in 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I got no problem with that play either. Bosh has hit that shot all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A lot of statistical oddities tonight. One constant, UD was again the Heat player with the highest +/- at -13.

Hopefully bird is ready to go for game 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471860348429926401


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You can also add the Rashard Lewis stat oddity, but still, it took 21 points in the 4th from Paul George for the Pacers to still just hit 93 points.


Lewis will probably not makes so many shots but in the same time, Lebron were ineffective and Bosh usually makes more of the shots he had today and of course having LeBron out for much of the game had a very big impact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:

Lebron and Wade cool and calm talking to the media. Lebron didnt take the bait on Even joking about Lance blowing in his ear. Wade said that was the 2nd time someone(maybe Lance) has blown in Lebron's ear.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471861769619517441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/471865674382340096


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bullshit bullshit bullshit.

Im just trying to take it like we were gifted Game 4 so they were gifted Game 5...but Friday feels a long way off smh


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Marcus13 said:


> Bullshit bullshit bullshit.
> 
> Im just trying to take it like we were gifted Game 4 so they were gifted Game 5...but Friday feels a long way off smh


I don't think we were gifted game 4 or they game 1 but this one was certainly badly reffed.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

How does the NBA treat Lebron like this? Can you imagine Jordan ever treated this way? The adversity he has to go through is unfathomable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it was more Ed Malloy than any NBA conspiracy. He's terrible at his job and develops in-game agendas.



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Lebron and Wade cool and calm talking to the media. Lebron didnt take the bait on Even joking about Lance blowing in his ear. Wade said that was the 2nd time someone(maybe Lance) has blown in Lebron's ear.


Yup, was Lance the first time too. Thought I was getting deja vu, and some beatwriter (Skolnick, I believe) tweeted it happened last year too.



Wade2Bosh said:


> *You can also add the Rashard Lewis stat oddity*, but still, it took 21 points in the 4th from Paul George for the Pacers to still just hit 93 points.


Yup. This hit me right after I posted. Vogel said how they survived unreal shooting from us, but it really all came from Lewis. That's what kept us in it, to go along with Wade/s 2 threes late. Bosh also banked one in (though you can say it balanced out Hill's banked 3.)

Everyone predicted LeBron would say something fine-worthy, but I had a feeling he'd take the high road. Love the demeanor the Big 2 showed in the PC. Only time they looked agitated was when an Indy reporter asked LeBron about a quote about needing to not let the series get back to Indy that LeBron took umbrage with and claimed to be false. They had the most heated back and forth I've seen LeBron have with a reporter.


Would be great to have Zilla back tomorrow. He's our fourth best player and we can really use him against this team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'd be upset if any of these "fouls" went uncalled on an opposing team. Hate to harp on officiating, but this is truly surreal to watch. Surprised LeBron is so subdued.

https://t.co/3Ib4tPke1o


----------

